# General Topics > Fieldwork >  California Toad (wild) habitat

## drdunton

I recently renovated my yard to remove 4700sf of lava rock and replace it with some new soil and lots of wood chips. Then I seeded the front yard with several kinds of high-growing clovers. I also dug post holes to install a fence. A week ago I was excavating a post hole that had been drilled some months ago, but was filled loosely with soil and wood chips. I shoveled the soil into a wheel barrow and moved it to the backyard for fill. As I was grading out the soil, something moved. I identified him as a California toad, named him Trevor (sorry for lack of originality) and left him to find his way back out front. Two days later, while vacuuming out a cleared posthole for post setting, I brought Trevor up on the end of the vacuum, with some surprise. He was OK after a few minutes, then hopped off. Since then, I've seen him wedged down in the set postholes where the backfill will go, and out in the front yard at night hopping around on the noisy dry leaves.

I would like to maintain a friendly habitat for Trevor and his bro. We have a relatively clean canal 3 houses down, and I suspect that's where he came from. I think he recently found my house amenable because of the damp holes and plentiful bugs with all of the green, the moisture, and the cover. I also don't want to step on him accidentally. He does seem to be flashlight aware and lets off a proximity alert when I'm in the vicinity of the post holes. I also dug a hole just for him. Any suggestions for maintaining a toad-friendly habitat? Is he in any danger from cats, squirrels, or crows?

----------


## Marinecrab

> I recently renovated my yard to remove 4700sf of lava rock and replace it with some new soil and lots of wood chips. Then I seeded the front yard with several kinds of high-growing clovers. I also dug post holes to install a fence. A week ago I was excavating a post hole that had been drilled some months ago, but was filled loosely with soil and wood chips. I shoveled the soil into a wheel barrow and moved it to the backyard for fill. As I was grading out the soil, something moved. I identified him as a California toad, named him Trevor (sorry for lack of originality) and left him to find his way back out front. Two days later, while vacuuming out a cleared posthole for post setting, I brought Trevor up on the end of the vacuum, with some surprise. He was OK after a few minutes, then hopped off. Since then, I've seen him wedged down in the set postholes where the backfill will go, and out in the front yard at night hopping around on the noisy dry leaves.
> 
> I would like to maintain a friendly habitat for Trevor and his bro. We have a relatively clean canal 3 houses down, and I suspect that's where he came from. I think he recently found my house amenable because of the damp holes and plentiful bugs with all of the green, the moisture, and the cover. I also don't want to step on him accidentally. He does seem to be flashlight aware and lets off a proximity alert when I'm in the vicinity of the post holes. I also dug a hole just for him. Any suggestions for maintaining a toad-friendly habitat? Is he in any danger from cats, squirrels, or crows?


This is cute, I like it. Maybe you could keep him, he seems to be used to you by now, but the other option I suggest is putting him back where you think he came from, worst comes to worst, just leave him there. He might move on.

If you plan on keeping him outdoors i'd suggest digging a small hole and placing a large or small glass plant pot sticking out of the dirt so he has his own cave he can use to hide from those cats. Otherwise it sounds like a toad-friendly place already.

I do not reccomend keeping him inside since he is wild, but if you have to, or just want a new companion then go for it. I suggest having anywhere from a medium critter keeper to a 10-20 gallon, it all depends on how long you plan on keeping him,

As for the substrate, I would just get a few shovel fulls of the dirt he was found in around your backyard, try and fill the container to about 2-4" Just make sure he isn't able to reach the bottom. Just make sure to get anything that has a sharp edge out of it before you place it in, I wouldn't worry too much about cleaning the soil since he's a wild toad and prob used to the bacteria and organisms found in it.

 Since he seems to like having a dark and damp place to hide in, place a piece of bark or a large smooth stone and dig under using your fingers that way he is able to get under and hide when he needs to. Toads usually burrow or find places to hide, so make sure he can do this.

Have a medium or large water dish in there so he is able to soak his entire body, so it has to be able to fit him in it with some space left, you'll also want to change this about every morning (toads and frogs will usually poo in their water). As for feeding, (Depending on the size) earthworms from a baitshop have always worked for me, but you could try superworms. I've had sucess with feeding my wild greenhouse frogs small crickets, depending on the size of your toad you'll have to get the right size crickets for him. I would feed him anywhere from once a week to every every other day which ever you feel is more natural, try and get a certain feeding time set up so he knows when the food is coming.

I would keep his substrate damp, not entirely wet to the point that water pools but damp. Mist him maybe two times a day. UVB isn't entirely needed unless you plan on growing stuff you find from his natural habitat, but it can help somewhat.

If you do plan on using plants found in your area, be careful to look up and find which plants aren't harmful to your toad.

Post pictures of your new setup and your new friend if you plan on keeping him inside!

----------

